# Tri-loom question about tension



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a question for those of you with a tri-loom or experience with one. As you weave along how tight is your tension? I've been keeping my tension fairly tight but I notice as I weave he first warp/weft that was woven has gotten looser, stretched. Here's how I decide how tight is tight enough. I'll pull on the yarn until I feel it stop giving then I'll begin weaving again.

So what do you all do? How tight is your tension?


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I haven't woven on mine in awhile, but I remember it is tricky not get start off too tight cause the more you weave the tighter they all get. But I would ask the expert---in our area it is Carol Leigh that makes the looms. Give her a call or email. I know her and she is very nice. 
Carol Leigh Brack-Kaiser & Dennis Kaiser - Owners
573-874-2233
573-874-0141 (Fax)
or 1-800-TRI-WEAV (874-9328)

Her website: http://www.hillcreekfiberstudio.com/index.html
[email protected]


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I know with my first try the tension was very tight and had trouble weaving it. And when it was done it shrunk up from being to tight. I have since started a new shawl on mine and when I bring the warp over I make sure its not to tight. My top warp is still loose also. This time its looser and easier to weave. I bring the warp over and leave it where it almost wont stay on the peg and then scoot the weave into place with a large pick. So far so good and also I have found a little trick I use with mine that has helped if anyone wants to try. When weaving I have used a circular needles I dont use as its too small for my hands and I use it to hold the yarn and weave it thru the warps and pull the thread down. Sure helps better especially if you are using 2 strands of yarn. If I am using 1 strand I use a large afghan needle to do this. Learning as I go and what will make it easier. I hope this helps some.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ana and Chaty thank you! I bought my loom from Carol when she was here for the Mich Fiber Fest.. I have her book and her video. I was just curious what you all have found while you weave. 

This is my mother's shaw. The yarn is pretty fine for this type of weaving. I purposely made the tension a bit tighter than usual, I wanted it to shrink down when I took it off the loom. I'm hoping it will fill in a bit, and once washed I also hope it will bloom. I'm adding the fringe now and will wash and post pictures after a bit.

Thanks again got your input. I hope to be able to spin some bulkier yarn for weave with.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I am in the process of a double strand weave on the shawl I am working on now and I am likeing it so much better as its not as airy as the other and its a tighter weave also. I hope its warmer too. I have some really bulky yarn I am going to use next time. I chain the top of mine and add fringe to the bottom, so cant wait to see what this will look like as the yarn I am using is varigated.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Take pictures it sounds pretty. Have you ever made one without the fringe?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

When I used a bulky art yarn- about the diameter of a 13 knitting needle, when it was washed, it was much like a blanket. Very nice! The one with worsted weight was more of an open weave- I didn't like it as much, the next was doublestranded- just right. I think it has a lot to do with the spacing of the nails as well, mine are 1/2 inch. 
About the weave- It bothered me that the top yarns seemed to sag- but if you keep working with the weave- I use a hair pick- it works out fine after you crochet the top. 
The very first one was on a 3 1/2 ft loom someone made, and they put 1/2 as many nails in the top as it should have had, and I didn't catch it till the weaving was done. Kept thinking, is this how it's supposed to look? Anyway, you can imagine the open weave- huge! Hung it over a chair, till my 26 year old daughter came over- grabbed it, put her arms in it, said "cool vest"- she wears it still and always gets complements!
Chaty, thanks for that info about the circular needle- going to try it!
Can't wait to see your finished shawl, Marchwind!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shawl came off last night and I washed it and tried to get it to full a bit. No luck there :shrug: The fringe felted a bit but I got that straightened out. The weave is open but I like it on this shawl. It almost makes it look lacey which is good in this case. I'll post pictures later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

MW I havent made 1 without fringe yet...IHN, you will love the way the needles draw the yarn down so easy and wont slip off the hook. I did get a large dowl rod but it was too much trouble trying to use it. I will post pictures when I get this 1 finished also and cant wait to see MW's also.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Marchie, I got a aluminum needle, it had a hook on each end and is about 11 inches long. I ground off the hook on one end made it round,then painted it with Red nail polish. I weave with it, with the hook end, by pushing against the warp in and out then grasp the yarn and pull it thru. The red end I use for tapping the weft into place. I painted it Red because I can get going real fast and In a flash be able to see which end I want.As far as warp tension, as soon as the yarn is tight enough that it dosen't sag-perfect.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

7thswan I have one of those hooks, I got it with my loom. It looks like a giant needle with a hook on the end. Carol calls it a locker hook . I use that almost exclusively while I weave. In the beginning of my weaving I'll use my hands but later I'll use my hand and the locker hook. I haven't used this loom enough to come up with another, better method. this is only my second project.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing your shawl! 
Here is a link for an openweave-ish shawl that has been embroidered with dragonflies...very nice! She did not put fringe- 
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/tri-loom-weavers/1700242/351-375#372
Good idea, 7thSwan, for painting the tip!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> 7thswan I have one of those hooks, I got it with my loom. It looks like a giant needle with a hook on the end. Carol calls it a locker hook . I use that almost exclusively while I weave. In the beginning of my weaving I'll use my hands but later I'll use my hand and the locker hook. I haven't used this loom enough to come up with another, better method. this is only my second project.


ah man,I thought I had invented something new, well I have used it for quite a few years now. I can't imagine something better than the hook,it sure works good.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I have 2 of the double hooks and I use them for different projects in crocheting. I use my double hook also but it doesn't work well with double stranding the weave for me so that is why I started using the circular needle and it works better for me. I also have a hair pick that is flat and it works really well moving the thread across. That shawls if Beautiful 7thswan!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know Noreen, she is on the small looms Yahoo group. I believe she also have a very interesting and creative blog. I really like her shawl, especially since I have such an affinity for dragonflies.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm watching the video Carol Leigh made (I bought it when I got my loom and hadn't watched it yet). She is putting NO tension on her yarns as she is weaving, none, nothing. So I wonder if we are creating the problem of the sagging warp by putting tension on the yarn and then it stretches out?

I'll keep watching and report back.

Okay she just mentioned tension. She said you really don't need much tension at all. The more tension you have on the project the smaller it will be when it is removed (that makes sense). But, she does say to keep the tension even at all times.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Carol calls it a locker hook .


Have you tried locker hooking yet? Historically done using strips of fabric, but works great with roving also!! It's fun.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

When I borrowed the loom from my friend, she warned me NOT to do it tight. Mine was fairly loose. I did end up with a bit more of an open weave look than I was wanting though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mrs. H Carol Leigh emphasizes the need to "full" the fabric after it is woven. This, I'm pretty sure, only works with wool and other natural fibers that will shrink when abused.

To full she said to use warm/hot water and shampoo or orvus paste and take about 2-5 minutes to wash and agitate by hand the shawl. Check it often to see how it is going. The goal is to have the fibers fill in the spaces and to bloom. As she said though, be warned, you can always full it more if needed but you can not unfull it if you do too much.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Me and my friend actually tried to full it a lot more. It was Shetland from my sheep. It just never did right. She was even stumped. She raises Shetlands and makes beautiful shawls.


----------

